# Abuse of Western Deba Knife



## Ozzak (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello, 

long story short I'm looking to buy heavy, work horse, knive that I can abuse and punish to save my other knifes from jobs they are not ment to do...
So I'm thinking Western Deba...
Probably *Tojiro DP *240mm (VG10) or *Fujiwara FKM *240mm (AUS8)

Does anyone own some of this knifes..?
How much punishment can thay indure...?
How often do you sharpen them and at what bevel (how wide...)...?
And what would you recomend *VG10 @ 60 HRC *or *AUS8 @ 57/58 HRC*...?

thx in advance for your advice...


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 19, 2015)

Tojiro

[video=youtube;urIeUid1TMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urIeUid1TMo[/video]

I beat the **** out of it. Still ticking.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's the Tojiro for $89 . . .

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/tuzukiya/item/t210-0210/


----------



## chinacats (Apr 19, 2015)

There happens to be a like new Fujiwara on b/s/t that I believe is still available.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 19, 2015)

If you know in advance it will get damaged better have a softer steel AND one that is easy to get repaired. Soft stainless is very abrasion resistant, sharpening and especially deburring it is no fun. So, have a French carbon chef's knife, by Thiers-Issard or K-Sabatier instead.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 19, 2015)

If you just want a beater go to a yard sale and buy a used henckels or go to Canadian tire and buy one for 30-$40 it'll take your abuse and hatred and feed of it. I've had one for 8ish years and only sharpenrd it once. Added a micro bevel for the lulz and its amazing. Keep in mind it was my go to knife for those 7 years, as I'm new to Japanese ones. But I have a tiny western deba 120 mm and it'll take a beating as I've cut lobster shells and crab shells. So they are durable. Like double thickness chef knives


----------



## Benuser (Apr 19, 2015)

I should have added: put a conservative, very convexed edge on these soft carbons, well-polished.


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2015)

Buy Rick's knife. Or one just like it.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 20, 2015)

As for me.. do i want a Hrc 57 to 58 on teh Fujiware FKM OR a hrc60 on the tojiro Wetern deba.

Ard 58hrc wld be what the present Wuesthof hrc on the knives.

I believe that these 2 western debas in terms of size are the same with their gyutos. Some makers .. their western deba as wider blade height.

Hv fun

rgds
d


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't think a french or german carbon/ Stainless chef knife would hold up to the abuse I put my misono Western Deba through.


----------



## Ozzak (Apr 20, 2015)

*@ ThEoRy - * 
wow... that's awesome... and that's exactly what I wanna do...  
thx for the video... 

how does it work: 
vs. Lobster 
vs. Pork spine (for pork chops) 
vs. Beef spine (for ribeye) 
vs. tin can (like an opener) 
vs. coconut (don't believe that I'm gonna do this, but could I, if the need ever appears) 

and at what angle are you sharpening it..? 


*@ chiffonodd & chinacats -* 
thx for the info... 
I believe one of you just saved me 20-30... 
respect... 

*@Benuser -* 
I had a colleague that was using Sabatiers knifes... 
do you think that I could massacre a chicken like on a video with Sabatier...? 

and "very convexed edge" is just what I was thinking about western deba... 
In time I must say... I'm still learning to sharpen... (got first set of stones about a year ago) 
So at first I was planning to do something I'm comfortable with.... like 20*-25* per side.... 

*@Godslayer -* 
my first knifes was henckels... xD 
still have Four Star 9'' chefs knife (edge is way in the bolster...)... and I'm using it like you say... 
Western Deba would be an upgrade... 

Kinda got addicted on Japanese blades... 

*@daveb -* 
who's Rick...? 

*@zitangy -* 
"the same with their gyutos" 
yeah... just heavier... I like that...  

*@Von blewitt* 
yeah dude... that's exactly the reason I started the topic... 
HOW much abuse exactly...?   


--------------------- 

ps. 
thx guys for replays... 
I just decided I love this Forum... 
gonna go to "new member check in" right now... 
this seams to be a perfect place for a knife addict like me...


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 20, 2015)

2:53
[video=youtube;VleV5O0pVgc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VleV5O0pVgc[/video]

Works great. I can't speak on the spine question but the heel is great for popping air holes in evoo cans.


----------



## daveb (Apr 20, 2015)

Ozzak said:


> *@ ThEoRy - *
> wow... that's awesome... and that's exactly what I wanna do...
> thx for the video...
> 
> ...



See above. He treats the Western like he's mad at it. My favorite vid is knife vs 1000 cloves of garlic. Poor bastards, they didn't have a chance...


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 20, 2015)

daveb said:


> See above. He treats the Western like he's mad at it. My favorite vid is knife vs 1000 cloves of garlic. Poor bastards, they didn't have a chance...



Hah, forgot about that one..
[video=youtube;CI7CGphzXYI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI7CGphzXYI[/video]


----------

